# Dodge Ram 2500 and 2500HD



## MoreSnowInCanad (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there a differance betweent the 2? If so what is it?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I am pretty sure the difference is just the model year. But I have been wrong once before.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I have the 2500HD. I think it has a heavier suspension. Also if it has a 5.7 , the HD might not have the MDS/(I think thats the right term for the fuel shutdown of fuel to the cylinders)


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Its just a name change. They came out with 1500's in the new Body in 2002 And still sold old Body 2500/3500's in 2002. But when they released the new 2500/3500 late 2002 (titles 2003) they slapped heavy Duty on the Bumper


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

the differance is just spring rating and payload rating.
Trucks that got the trailer tow could be HD trucks that got plow prep could be HD trucks that got both could be HD. All the CTD were HD.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

augerandblade;749358 said:


> I have the 2500HD. I think it has a heavier suspension. Also if it has a 5.7 , the HD might not have the MDS/(I think thats the right term for the fuel shutdown of fuel to the cylinders)


ASD Auto Shut Down... it shuts down the fuel pump, injectors, PCM, removes spark, and in later models disconects the Batt and puts the trans in limp mode....
All trucks built from mid 90's to present got ASD

it is a NTSB requirment... Just like seat belts being installed in a car/truck


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

augerandblade;749358 said:


> I have the 2500HD. I think it has a heavier suspension. Also if it has a 5.7 , the HD might not have the MDS/(I think thats the right term for the fuel shutdown of fuel to the cylinders)


cylinder shutdown is only available on 1500's


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I didnt think it was just a name change. And on my HD I wouldnt want cylinder shutdown as I either am plowing or hauling with it. There are no recreation miles on it. Mines got what Dodge call the"SnowChief" Package


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

BigDave12768;749361 said:


> Its just a name change. They came out with 1500's in the new Body in 2002 And still sold old Body 2500/3500's in 2002. But when they released the new 2500/3500 late 2002 (titles 2003) they slapped heavy Duty on the Bumper


My 2003 doesn't say heavy duty anywhere on it...


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine is a 2001, dosen't say HD on the truck but says 2500HD on the window sticker. Has overload springs but those were optional.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Go to pickuptruck.com

Your answer will be found there.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

actually, Chrysler calls it MDS Multi Displacement System.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Why any light truck manufacturer call their product HEAVY DUTY is beyond me. Heavy Duty trucks are the big long haulers , mine trucks, garbage etc. I remember looking at a repair manual for my truck and it was titled light duty. So I guess we got light duty heavy duty trucks.2010 trucks are going to here soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

in the 2nd gen modles 94-2002 they made a 2500 and a 2500HD the hd had bigger brake rotors, beefier front and a few other things. i know this because the guy who owned my truck before me didnt put the hd brakes on it, and when i had to have em redone all the parts were diffrent after looking up my vin.


----------

